
Firefox shrinking customization capabilities - fenesiistvan
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1222546
======
fenesiistvan
I don't understand what is going here. They spent a lot of effort to add these
customization capabilities and also the extensions support. People lowed
Firefox exactly because they were the best in this. Developers spent a lot of
effort to produce nice solutions. Why are they converting Firefox to a
minimalist browser? One more year and Edge will be more flexible :)

